

Where do I end up if I dig straight down? - shard
http://www.ubasics.com/dighole/

======
ggchappell
Nice. It's interesting to see that pretty much the entire U.S. is opposite
ocean. For the 50 states, the only exceptions seem to be the northernmost tip
of Alaska, which is opposite part of Antarctica, a little bit of northern
Montana, north of Great Falls, which is opposite the catchily named "French
Southern & Antarctic Lands" island, and the islands of Hawaii, which are
mostly opposite Botswana, with just a little bit being opposite Namibia.

BTW, a pedantic point: If you dig straight _down_ , you end up at the center
of the Earth. If you keep going from there, then you're digging _up_.

EDIT: The area just southeast of Lamar, Colorado is opposite a tiny island
called "Ile Amsterdam". And southwest of Cheyenne Wells, Colorado, you are
opposite an even tinier island called "Ile Saint-Paul".

------
winestock
The name for the point directly opposite the globe from another point is
called antipodal. Thus, ggchappell's observation means that Cheyenne Well,
Colorado is antipodal to Ile Saint-Paul.

